# Climate Control Stuck in Defrost



## SVTRocket (May 28, 2007)

The vents won't change from the defrost position. I can push heat, vent, defrost etc. but the air only comes out of the defroster vents. I couldn't locate any loose vacuum hoses under the hood. Does anyone have any other ideas?

Thanks


----------

